# 2009 Character Tombstones (Foam and Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The Character Tombstones were created using Dow Supertuff-R Polyisocynanurate Insulation Foam, recycled cardboard and homemade papier mache clay.

The results are something like my pumpkins, tree faces mixed and mashed with some Jim Henson and HR Puffnstuff.

The largest tombstone stands 3 ½ feet tall while the two smaller tombstones stand about 2 ½ feet tall. The resulting pieces were fairly easy to create and will add a fun and unique element to our Halloween cemetery.

This was a freebie project because I had all the materials on-hand, the foam was recycled panels from an old garage door. The eyes were lit with small twinkle-style Christmas tree light bulbs.










































Complete instructions can be found on my website at:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=1600


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fan-frikkin'-tastic, Stolloween! I LOVE the faces on these tombstones! And those twinkle eyes are the perfect finishing touch.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Stunning, as usual! There's something really beautiful about the slightly imperfect edges (well, I guess it's because it's art!). I'm tempted to sneak a couple of those into this year's display.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

How did you learn to do that? That is some of the coolest paper mache work i have ever seen. Really nice job! I really love your work.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Always fantastic Stoll!!...A true inspiration.....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent how-to Scott, always an inspiration to see your work.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

totally love it


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice! Yes the how-to is great!!! I would love to give this one a try especially since I really need to fill my graveyard up. By the way is there anything you can't do? Even your graveyard drawings look good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Master Stoll

love em..


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I always look forward to seeing your new work. Well done as usual.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

truly inspirational. love them. thanks for the how-to, I'm definitely going to try this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are just too cool.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are some of the most awesome tombstones that I have ever seen!! You could definetly market those, especially right here on this fourm. Can't wait to see pics of them in your graveyard at night.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

a treat, as always.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the nice feedback everyone, after not working on anything in November and December it feels good to be building again.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome Scott. 
Those are really fun. I like 'em!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow. I am blown away by those! Excellant work!

But then that's what I have come to expect from your work!:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dude! I just now saw this and HAVE to make this for my own stones this year!!!!! Thanks for your how-to!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Superb as always! Thanks for sharing and posting the how-to's.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great job as always Scott!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome as usual! Your work is just outstanding!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Once again, fantastic work!
I love these guys, so original!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Really great work, inspirational (if only I had the talent), sigh!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Scott! Great work (again). I quickly checked your site- thanks for posting the cracking clay recipe! Can I just tell you how awesome it is that you post all your ideas & recipes!? You are VERY kind, generous & unselfish to do this. After all the hard work you put into concocting your "brews" and all the reading you do on mache, I LOVE that you put it on your own site. God only knows, with my small brain, you make life much easier for me; I could never digest all the info on the mache sites. Thank you so much for your constant willingness to share both your technical knowledge and creativity with others. I can actually DO your projects. (LOL...I am so electrically challenged...)


----------

